# Sticky  Advice for effective thread posting



## Bird-Dog

Here are some suggestions to consider when posting a new thread. Most of this is just common sense (something apparently not so common).


*Make sure what you're posting about warrants opening a new thread.* There are already ongoing threads for simple posts like "_What I smoked today_" and "_Look what I bought_" type posts. If you are opening a new thread just to post something like this you're better off just adding a post to an existing thread.
*Give your thread a title that is relevant to the subject matter.* Titles like "_Hey guys_" and "_Look at this_" tend to be irritating for members forced to click into the thread just to find out what it is about when it may not be anything they'd be interested in. Conversely, it may prevent those who would be interested from finding it when running a search or browsing the forum.
*Do not try to sidestep forum rules.* For example, we are regularly faced with threads asking for opinions on the value of something when it's clear that the OP is merely trying to elicit interest from buyers, though not yet eligible to post in WTS. Another sensitive issue along these lines is discussion of Cuban cigars, which is restricted to our Habanos sub-forum and requires reaching a threshold of 100 posts and 90-days on Puff to post there.
*Be aware that trying to dictate responses may work against you.* Phrases such as "_I only want favorable comments_" tend to elicit just the opposite response, particularly when relevant. I'm not talking about thread drift. But if you only want to hear what you want to hear, then you will likely be disappointed. And becoming combative about opinions you don't like all too often ends up in a spat that results in moderator intervention.


----------

